
The U.S.-China Rivalry Is, More Than Ever, a Fight Over Tech - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/06/business/us-china-trade-technology-deals.html
======
ggm
Personally, I do not believe the hype around Huawei as a major security risk,
as in tech level snooping or crypto defeats. Market capture, dominance, and
concern over the corporate structure, I can and do believe exist as reasons to
movitate the regulation of national, international trade and public
infrastructure.

Basically: the five-eyes posture is bullshit. We believe Cisco and Juniper
installed backdoors for the US government on demand. Claiming some higher
moral ground in a trade war because Huawei is competing on price for fiber and
5G systems is .. weak.

